

Can I delete my Skype account? No - tomse
https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA142/can-i-delete-my-skype-account

======
timjahn
Interesting. If you remove all your personal information from the account,
theoretically it's a shell account that isn't tied to you in any way. So in
essence, you've deleted your account.

But what about history? What about all the actions you did before you
"deleted" your account? Are those still preserved?

Regardless, this brings up an important question: should online services be
required to let you 110% erase any presence you had on their property?

